# [solved] Memory Error Question

## lmegliol

What are the chances that errors reported by memtest86 are not actual memory problems, but are instead problems with other hardware, such as the processor itself?Last edited by lmegliol on Mon Dec 04, 2006 4:08 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## suicidal_orange_II

There is a chance, but you knew that.

Depending on which test the errors occur can tell you more about what may have failed.  If the errors are random and occur in all tests it is probably a memory failure.  What is your failure pattern (if there is one) and, dare I ask, are you overclocking at all?  How hot is your cpu running?  And your motherboard? 

Memtest does a pretty good job of stressing most things  :Smile: 

Suicidal_Orange

----------

## NeddySeagoon

lmegliol,

If the memory errors appear to be confined to one stick in a multiple stick install, swap the memory sticks around.

If the errors move, its the memory, if they don't ... 

Non repeatable errors can be almost anything. Its worth removing the memory and refitting it to 'wipe' the contacts.

----------

## lmegliol

Here's what I can tell you about the results...

There were 49 errors total.

Of the 10 errors shown on the page, they all represent test #8, though they represent two different passes.

None of the errors shown are at the same address, but I imagine that could be because they are all from the tsame test number.

----------

## suicidal_orange_II

If the 10 that fit on the screen are all from test 8 then there weren't any errors in tests 1-7 on the second to last test.  Tests 6 and 8 are known as the hardest, and are the ones used by overclockers (it is alleged that if these pass repeatedly your computer will run games without hard resets).  The randomness of the address that failed could be because these tests use random patterns, but in this test its only 0 or 1, it may be that your processor is failing (or too overclocked, you declined to answer any questions on that   :Wink: )

Check your temperatures, remove each stick in turn (assuming you have more than one) until you can pass memtest.  An unstable box isn't much use to anybody  :Sad: 

Suicidal_Orange

----------

## lmegliol

Sorry, but I wasn't trying to avoid that question.  I just forgot to answer it because it didn't apply to me.  I am not overclocking.  I am running a web server and stability is my goal, not speed.

I am in the process of testing each stick individually.

----------

## madisonicus

Check that your BIOS settings and the memory manufacturer's recommended settings are the same.  I was getting consistent errors on only one memtest86+ test.  It turned out that my BIOS default memory timings were not correct for my chips.  Now, no errors.

-m

----------

## lmegliol

Am I correct in my understanding that if memtest86 has done 4 passes, it has done all of the tests 4 times?

If so, I just tested one chip alone and it completed 4 passes without error.

----------

## lmegliol

I have now tested all three memory modules independently using memtest86.  

When testing all three together, the system showed errors on pass 8 (as stated above).  When tested individually, none of the memory modules showed errors.  This leads me to believe that the errors are not with memory at all.

As far as temperature is concerned: I know that I can get the temperature of some of the components through the BIOS, but is there a way to get the temperature while the system is under a load?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

lmegliol,

Many motherboards that support dual channel RAM and provide a odd number of DIMM sockets, e.g.nForce 2, have problems when all three memory slots are filled. Some vendors mention in in the small print some don't.

Its a design margin issue. Some samples will be ok, some won't

----------

## lmegliol

Haven't posted in a while about this because I've been running memory tests.  I've tried every combination of memory and I no longer have any errors.  The most recent test was using all three chips.  Over 12 passes with no errors.  What gives?

Could it have been that the memory wasn't seated correctly?  Is it possible that there is no memory error at all?

Grr.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

lmegliol,

Removing plug in parts and refitting them is known to cure all sorts of ills.

The operation 'wipes' the connector contacts which reduces contact resistance.

You will probably find it will be OK for a year or so, then you will need to wipe the contacts again.

----------

## lmegliol

This system had three memory DIMMs, two newer (faster) and one older (slower).  Removing the older, slower DIMM seems to have resolved the problems.

----------

